# Bridge in Vietnam with Unusual Design



## SeaBreeze (Jul 30, 2018)

Thought this was unique and interesting, more here. 



> A bridge outside Da Nang in Vietnam is wowing visitors with its elegant design – seemingly being held aloft by two giant stone hands.
> 
> Known as the Golden Bridge, it stands 1,400m above sea level above the Ba Na hills,  offering majestic views of the surrounding countryside. The  gold-colored walkway is lined with purple Lobelia Chrysanthemums and  extends for almost 150 metres, curving around in an elegant design. But  it is the sculpted hands that give it the true wow factor.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 30, 2018)

Very nice, it makes me smile.

Thanks for sharing this with us!


----------



## Falcon (Jul 30, 2018)

Spectacular  !     A pair of giant hands  holding up the bridge !   Thanks  for the post.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 30, 2018)

I agree, spectacular, I never knew about this bridge SB...wow!!


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 30, 2018)

Stunning!


----------



## StarSong (Jul 30, 2018)

I am in awe of some people's creativity and artistry.


----------

